
Tensorflow 0.6.0 Release - alphaBetaGamma
https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/blob/master/RELEASE.md
======
fchollet
Excellent news. Hopefully with this release we will be able to lift the
remaining limitations of the TensorFlow version of Keras (tensor contraction,
float<->bool casting, and RNNs over sequences with arbitrary length).
[https://github.com/fchollet/keras/wiki/Keras,-now-running-
on...](https://github.com/fchollet/keras/wiki/Keras,-now-running-on-
TensorFlow)

Congrats to the TensorFlow team!

~~~
vrv
Thank you for your work on putting Keras on top!

To answer your questions:

\- We don't (yet) have a tensor contraction op -- just a matter of getting
some dev time to call the existing Eigen contraction code in an op. Hopefully
in the next release!

\- More casting between types I think is in this release.

\- dynamic RNNs is not yet in this one, but also in our sights.

And with all of that, we still need to work on better performance, memory
efficiency. Still lots to do!

------
vrv
FYI, we're building the pip packages today -- we'll send out an announcement
to the TensorFlow discussion list and update the website when things are
_actually_ done. :)

~~~
j2kun
So that's why I can't install it :)

~~~
vrv
Okay, after a bunch of last minute python 3 issues, we've updated the
documentation and packages, so everything should be ready.

------
jackhack
"Open source software library for numerical computation using data flow
graphs. [http://tensorflow.org"](http://tensorflow.org")

(hopefully this saves others asking the "what is it?" question some
trouble...)

~~~
MaysonL
s.b. [https://www.tensorflow.org](https://www.tensorflow.org) (You managed to
include the '"' in the URL)

------
catpolice
Does this version support the latest CUDA/CUDNN? I spent hours with the
initial release trying to get GPU acceleration working before giving up in
frustration (and being a seasoned Arch linux user, I'm not easily discouraged)
- I can't remember what ultimately caused me to throw my hands up in defeat
but it had to do with the old CUDA version requirement.

~~~
vrv
I've read some people have been able to do hacks to get it to work, but I
agree we need to make it easier. The full configurability for other cudnn
versions didn't make 0.6.0 but might be in a patch update sometime soon. It's
part of our work on improving GPU performance in general.

~~~
catpolice
Cool, thanks!

------
fizixer
Need OpenCL support. Please don't contribute to maintaining CUDA monopoly.

~~~
nl
If you compare the effort that AMD spends on OpenCL compared to what NVidia
spends on CUDA then you'll see why everyone just used NVidia.

I'm not a big fan of vendor "standards", but I have very limited sympathy for
OpenCL here.

I think the best hope for portability is at the higher level programming API
layer. For example TensorFlow is careful to make switching between CPU and GPU
painless.

~~~
oneofthose
It would not have to be like that if Nvidia opened up the source-code for
cuFFT/cuDNN/cuBLAS. My guess is they are not doing that because it is fairly
trivial to port code from CUDA to OpenCL. It can even be automated.

------
visarga
Can they make it run on computers that don't have NVIDIA GPUs, like a Mac Book
Pro with Intel Iris?

~~~
argonaut
You can already do that. It's just several orders of magnitude slower if you
don't run it on a dedicated GPU.

------
modeless
The link to convnet benchmarks is a 30 day old issue, with numbers that look
significantly worse than native CUDNNv2. Are there more up-to-date numbers?

I'm really looking forward to updated CUDNN and CUDA 7.5 support. My machines
are all configured for Theano, and I've been sorta waiting to try TensorFlow
until I can install it without downgrading everything, as it was tricky to get
things working and I'd rather not reconfigure things I don't have to.

~~~
vrv
There will eventually be more up to date numbers -- we can only ask so much of
Soumith's time. In addition, getting on par with cudnnv2 is just the first
step. cudnnv3/v4 and cuda7.5 are next up.

~~~
modeless
Cool, I'm actually happy to hear that the numbers are out of date, I just
wasn't sure. Can't wait for the next update, development is moving fast!

------
ldehaan
Thanks for the great work! I had no issues installing and getting it working
with my nvidia card, I've been having fun with it whenever I get a chance :)

I'm running a Tensorflow Google developer group meeting in boulder every
couple weeks if any of the authors/contributors is in town and wants to come
and say hi to the group we'd love to have you. gdgboulder.github.io

------
aswanson
I can't get the original public release running on Ubuntu 15.04. Obscure
install error with no online remedy prescription.

~~~
vrv
The original public release was great to identify many potential installation
issues that we couldn't possibly test ahead of time -- hopefully this next
upcoming release will address some of your issues.

Otherwise, please file an issue at github and we'll do our best to help!

~~~
aswanson
Good news: changing mode of /usr/local/bin/f2py to 755 Successfully installed
tensorflow six numpy Cleaning up...

Thanks!

------
jzd
Python 3 support please

~~~
secondtimeuse
Python 3.3+ support via changes to python codebase and ability to specify
python version via ./configure.

~~~
jzd
excellent!

------
holografix
Anyone got a Dockerfile for this yet? I've no idea what they mean by
./configure

------
netinstructions
Cool. I'm still looking forward to when I can run TensorFlow on a Windows
machine and harness my GPU.

Right now I can only run TensorFlow in a Docker container in a VirtualBox
Linux virtual machine running in Windows... so I guess there's that!

~~~
k_sze
How does your Linux VM even get to see your real GPU? I didn't know it was
possible with VirtualBox.

~~~
netinstructions
It doesn't, which is why I'm hoping for native Windows support soon.

